
Show HN: Google Play Books Desktop – A Desktop Client - Lox95
https://github.com/TheLox95/Google-Play-Books-Desktop
======
jmnicolas
Back when I was selling stuff on ebay, the first thing I learned was 'no photo
: no sale'.

I really think you should provide a few screenshots of your app (and provide
an installer).

IMO you're pushing the concept of an MVP too far ;-)

~~~
Lox95
Thanks and you are right xD!I just wanted to post it and did not think much
when I dit it but I will write a better README

